# DEWALT DRYWALL BIT AND QUIK DRIVE SCREWGUN ATTACHMENT !!! Good or Bad !!!



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone has experience with this tool

DEWALT DRYWALL BIT AND QUIK DRIVE SCREWGUN ATTACHMENT 

was it good or it's a waste of time/money...


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

I have used them in the past. If you have some extra money buy a drywall gun, they work better. Or if you want to save some time and impress your friends, buy one of the guns that take the nails that are on a strip.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, sounds like a gammic thing...

anyhow, it save me some money not to proceed with this...


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Kuiporng - I think you'll find that stopping the drive manually will become second nature to you after just a little while. Its not a hard thing to do, really.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

fhivinylwindows said:


> ...If you have some extra money buy a drywall gun, they work better...


 
I 2nd this advice. Don't go out and spend $100.00 on a brand new one. Try looking at used tool outlets or amazon. You can find some that have barely been used for ALOT less.

By all means, if you go that route, get some advise on 'how to properly hold' the tool when using it and 'how it works'....


----------

